# End Times and Chruch Shooting



## lwadkins (Mar 13, 2005)

Do you think that this church's apparent fascination with the "end times" contributed to this shooting?

http://apnews.myway.com/article/20050313/D88QC5200.html


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 13, 2005)

I doubt it, it seems that the guy suffered from intermitten depression, and was about to loose his job.

I think this is a warning to all congregations, that we should be in touch with the burdens of our brethren so as to help them work through it.


----------



## Michael (Mar 13, 2005)

From the article:



> Ratzmann regularly attended the gatherings at the Sheraton each Saturday - the church group did not have a building of its own. But Frazier said Ratzmann walked out of a recent sermon "sort of in a huff."





> "Something that the minister said he was upset about. I'm not quite sure what exactly," she said.


I'm interested in just what it was that the minister said.

Also, anyone have a clue why this particular church meets on Saturday?


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 13, 2005)

From the web site of the Living Church of God.



> The Living Church of God is a new organization with an old history. Its leader, Dr. Roderick C. Meredith, was one of the original evangelists ordained by the late Herbert W. Armstrong in December 1952. For more than half a century Dr. Meredith has powerfully proclaimed the truth of God to millions through his hundreds of articles and booklets. He has conducted personal evangelistic campaigns throughout the United States, Canada, and the British Isles. Additionally, he has broadcast over radio and television to the whole English-speaking world.
> 
> The Living Church of God is active in North and South America, Europe, Asia, Africa, and Australasia. It has scores of ordained ministers and over two hundred congregations. In addition to broadcasts by Dr. Meredith and fellow evangelist Richard Ames in the English language, the Church sponsors broadcasts in French with Dibar Apartian, in Spanish with Mario Hernandez, and in the South African Afrikaans language with Syd Hull.
> 
> Church members today view themselves as the spiritual heirs of the original Jerusalem Church of New Testament time.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ezekiel16_
> 
> Also, anyone have a clue why this particular church meets on Saturday?



From their website:



> GOD´S SABBATH
> 
> The Word of God reveals that "œthe seventh day is the
> Sabbath of the Lord" (Exodus 20:10; Deuteronomy 5:14).
> ...


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 13, 2005)

From the Living Church of God website on eschatology.


> ORIGIN OF MODERN ISRAELITES
> One of the most vital keys to understanding prophecy is
> to know the true biblical origin of the Jews and the "œlost"
> ten tribes of Israel"”and the Northwest European countries
> ...


----------



## govols (Mar 14, 2005)

It's a shame that it wasn't just his "end time" and other people had to die.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ezekiel16_
> 
> I'm interested in just what it was that the minister said.
> 
> Also, anyone have a clue why this particular church meets on Saturday?


I wouldn't put much credence into what the minister said. In most cases, if a Preacher, preaches the word correctly, someone will get upset, since we are commanded to spur each other on to pursuit of righteousness as opposed to preaching cushy wushy feel good sermons as if we have arrived. A good sermon to upbraid the congregation is more than needed at times.

I think the question should be, why did this man have a gun in church to begin with.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't know how true this is, but I heard the Sermon that made the man went off was basically that if bad things are happening to you, or if you are going through rough times, it is your fault.

Once again, I don't know the proper context of the above statements, but that is what I heard through the grapevine of what spurred the man on to start shooting.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm taking up donations for a new Temple cornerstone so I can usher in the Kingdom. :bigsmile:

Oh, wait....I'm not a dispensationalist anymore. These guys sound like a combo of Seventh Day Adventists and the David Koresh group.


----------



## Average Joey (Mar 18, 2005)

They are a spin-off of Worldwide Church of God.


----------

